# Internet: Fast 75 Prozent aller Frauen laut UN-Studie Opfer von Cyber-Gewalt



## MichaelBonke (28. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Internet: Fast 75 Prozent aller Frauen laut UN-Studie Opfer von Cyber-Gewalt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Internet: Fast 75 Prozent aller Frauen laut UN-Studie Opfer von Cyber-Gewalt


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2015)

Was ich bei dieser Art von Studien noch nie verstanden habe, warum immer gesondert auf Frauen bezogen und nicht auf alle Internetnutzer?


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was ich bei dieser Art von Studien noch nie verstanden habe, warum immer gesondert auf Frauen bezogen und nicht auf alle Internetnutzer?



vielleicht weil es bei bestimmten Gruppen ein größeres Problem ist?


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren ab wann etwas als "Cyber-Gewalt" deklariert werden kann.

Wenn ich in einem Forum "Du ***" schreibe, ist daß dann schon sexistische, äh, Cybergewalt?



> So sollen verstärkt Kampagnen mit dem Ziel gestartet werden, das Sozialverhalten von Usern zu ändern



Made my day


----------



## Schalkmund (28. September 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was ich bei dieser Art von Studien noch nie verstanden habe, warum immer gesondert auf Frauen bezogen und nicht auf alle Internetnutzer?


Die neigen halt schneller dazu herumzuheulen, wenn sie unhöflich behandelt werden oder jemand ihre Meinung nicht teilt. (Ja es gibt sicher auch Hardcore-Cyber-Mobbing aber ich bezweifel mal das 75% aller Frau davon betroffen sind). Ganz ehrlich mir sind auch schon genug Arschlöcher in Foren, Chats u. Spielen begegnet in den letzten 20 Jahren. Als Opfer von "Cyber-Gewalt" fühle ich mich dann doch eher wenn ich in Street Fighter "PERFEKT" vermöbelt wurde.


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die neigen halt schneller dazu herumzuheulen, wenn sie unhöflich behandelt werden oder jemand ihre Meinung nicht teilt.



Was, das Forum hier besteht zu 85% aus Frauen???? Bitte belege das!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was, das Forum hier besteht zu 85% aus Frauen???? Bitte belege das!



Dauert nicht mehr lang. Rabowke hat seit seiner Hochzeit ja auch keine Eier mehr.  



Spoiler



Oh Mann, hoffentlich sieht er das nicht mehr, wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was, das Forum hier besteht zu 85% aus Frauen???? Bitte belege das!


Na wer weiß wie viele Männer, die sich als Frau fühlen, bei der Studie mitgemacht haben.


----------



## Ilinsar (28. September 2015)

Es gibt doch gar keine Frauen im Internet.


----------



## BiJay (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ab wann etwas als "Cyber-Gewalt" deklariert werden kann.
> 
> Wenn ich in einem Forum "Du ***" schreibe, ist daß dann schon sexistische, äh, Cybergewalt?


Ja, Beleidigungen gehören dazu. Ohne physische Gewalt bleibt eh nicht viel übrig... 

Ich vermute, dass bei Männern der Anteil sogar höher ist, aber bei einer Seite, die unwomen.org heißt, wird sowas natürlich nicht beleuchtet. In dem Report ist von "73% of women have already been exposed to or have experienced some form of online violence" die Rede, aber die angegebene Quelle ( Facts and Figures: Ending Violence against Women | UN Women – Headquarters ) sagt darüber nichts aus. Da muss also irgendetwas falsch verlinkt sein oder die Zahl ist einfach aus der Luft geholt. Die Seite find ich an sich schon sehr lustig, da dort alles ins Extreme gezogen wird, z.B. "a survivor of cyber violence".  Man betrachtet wirklich nur eine Seite und will appellieren. Keine Spur von Neutralität. Ich frage mich, ob diese Feministen-Sache nicht doch etwas übertrieben ist.


----------



## WeeFilly (28. September 2015)

Bei League of Legends werde ich auch immer Opfer von geballter Cyber-Gewalt. Überleben tue ich es meistens aber doch irgendwie...


----------



## PhenomTaker (28. September 2015)

Mich würde dabei interessieren ab wann etwas als "some form of online violence" gilt. Viele Menschen haben auch eine unterschiedliche Hemmschwelle was das betrifft, wobei ich Frauen erfahrungsgemäß im Schnitt empfindlicher in dieser Hinsicht einstufen würde. Wenn dann auch der Maßstab für die Bezeichnung "some form of online violence" entsprechend niedrig gelegt wird, könnte dabei schon eine hohe Zahl herauskommen. Vielleicht würde sogar ich, nach deren Maßstäben, schon dazu zählen, obwohl ich nach eigenem Empfinden nicht Opfer von "some form of online violence" wurde.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. September 2015)

Wow auf Pvp Servern in Stranglethorn, das war damals Cybergewalt /spit und die haben keinen Unterschied gemacht ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Als man dann später auch noch auf der anderen Fraktion einen Charakter erstellen konnte, da gab es Cyber Gewalt bis zum abwinken. Man was ein saudämlicher Begriff aber auch.


----------



## MichaelBonke (28. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, Beleidigungen gehören dazu. Ohne physische Gewalt bleibt eh nicht viel übrig...
> 
> Ich vermute, dass bei Männern der Anteil sogar höher ist, aber bei einer Seite, die unwomen.org heißt, wird sowas natürlich nicht beleuchtet. In dem Report ist von "73% of women have already been exposed to or have experienced some form of online violence" die Rede, aber die angegebene Quelle ( Facts and Figures: Ending Violence against Women | UN Women – Headquarters ) sagt darüber nichts aus. Da muss also irgendetwas falsch verlinkt sein oder die Zahl ist einfach aus der Luft geholt. Die Seite find ich an sich schon sehr lustig, da dort alles ins Extreme gezogen wird, z.B. "a survivor of cyber violence".  Man betrachtet wirklich nur eine Seite und will appellieren. Keine Spur von Neutralität. Ich frage mich, ob diese Feministen-Sache nicht doch etwas übertrieben ist.



UN-Women.org ist eine offizielle Webseite der Vereinten Nationen.
Da ist nichts falsch verlinkt.


----------



## Maiernator (28. September 2015)

Meine Fresse, wie oft ich schon als Noob, Cheater, Idiot, Loser, hacker, etc beschimpft wurde. Dazu noch end your life oder deinstall game, wenn es mal nicht so lief, das kann man kaum an einer Hand abzählen.
Die Studie hat dasselbe Problem wie damals der Mist mit der Studentinundder Matratze, wo der von ihr beschuldigte nicht mal angeklagt bzw verurteilt wurde, sie aber trotzdem mit der Aktion dessen Leben quasi zerstört hat. Das sind mitalterliche Hetzmethoden und haben mit der Realiät nichts gemein. In dem Sex Violence Report galten schon Beleidigungen und sexuelle Belästigungen als Rape.
Also vollkommen unneutral und aus der Luft gegriffen. Gewalt gegen Frauen zu thematisieren ist wichtig, denn vorallem in Ländern der Dritten Welt findet das täglich in extrem hoher Zahl statt, so ein Ausruf und so eine Kampagne zieht die Sache für Frauen aber in die Lächerlichekeit und relativiert die wahren Probleme.
Erinnert mich an die elendigen Holocaust Vergleiche mit der Situation der Menschen in Palästina, das ist genauso an der Realität vorbei, wie solche Reports.
Typische FIrst world Problems ala Frauenquote in Aufsichtsräten, das nur privilegierte Frauen betrifft. Die anderen interessieren ja nicht, weil sie arm sind...


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, Beleidigungen gehören dazu. Ohne physische Gewalt bleibt eh nicht viel übrig...
> 
> Ich vermute, dass bei Männern der Anteil sogar höher ist, aber bei einer Seite, die unwomen.org heißt, wird sowas natürlich nicht beleuchtet. In dem Report ist von "73% of women have already been exposed to or have experienced some form of online violence" die Rede, aber die angegebene Quelle ( Facts and Figures: Ending Violence against Women | UN Women – Headquarters ) sagt darüber nichts aus. Da muss also irgendetwas falsch verlinkt sein oder die Zahl ist einfach aus der Luft geholt. Die Seite find ich an sich schon sehr lustig, da dort alles ins Extreme gezogen wird, z.B. "a survivor of cyber violence".  Man betrachtet wirklich nur eine Seite und will appellieren. Keine Spur von Neutralität. Ich frage mich, ob diese Feministen-Sache nicht doch etwas übertrieben ist.



Du findest da aber auch Berufsopf..... Selbstdarstellerinnen wie Anita Sarkeesian und Zoe Quinn. Daher weiß ich nicht ich nicht wie viel man auf eine solche Studie überhaupt geben kann. Ich bin zwar auch gegen Gewalt gegen Frauen, nur fällt es schwerer das Thema ernst zu nehmen, wenn man die Definition davon immer weiter fasst.


----------



## alu355 (28. September 2015)

Sorry, aber hier wird wieder mal mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Was Beleidigung, Belästigung und Bedrohung angeht, stehen die Männer "unter sich" in nichts nach, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer.
Aber hey, es ist ja auch im echten Leben "vollkommen ok" wenn Männer sich gegenseitig verprügeln (patriarchalische Riten), aber bei einer Frau ist das natürlich schrecklich.
Es ist beides absolut falsch.
Ich hatte schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, einer entsprechenden Vertreterin dieser Ansichten zu dem Thema mal kurz zuhören zu müssen.
Da wird dann plötzlich mit physischen Unterschieden zwischen Mann und Frau argumentiert, im gleichen Atemzug aber behauptet eine Frau könnte bei der BW das gleiche leisten - dann aber wieder die entsprechend herabgesetzten physischen Anforderungen für Frauen dann in Ordnung finden.
Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied im Netz oder in Spielen ist die Form der sexuellen Belästigung gegenüber Frauen, bei Männern ist das schon eher selten.


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2015)

Ich habe schon Cybergewalt live online miterlebt. Hauptsächlich unter Männern, aber auch ein paar Frauen waren dabei.
Hoffentlich muss jemand von euch nie durchmachen, am laufenden Band beleidigt zu werden, z.B. mit "Noob, Boon, Noobie, Napp, L2p, uninstall game" oder "get cancer".
Das war ganz schlimm.

Ich selbst habe natürlich nie böse Wörter benutzt.



Spoiler



Krebs habe ich bis heute zum Glück noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2015)

Ich würde sagen, dass es kein Problem des Geschlechts ist, sondern einfach des Benehmens. Wenn man mal auf Facebook guckt, da wird doch bei fast jedem Thema beleidigt, egal ob da jemand ein Mann oder eine Frau ist. Da geht bei manchen ohne irgendwelche Schimpfwörter gar nichts mehr. Ich weiß nicht, entweder man lernt heute in der Schule kein anständiges diskutieren mit Argumenten mehr oder die Leute sind im "Aggressivmodus". Man kann z.B. völlig gegensätzlicher Meinung sein, trotzdem miteinander plaudern und dem anderen seine Standpunkte darstellen: "Nein, ich sehe das anders, weil XY", aber da fallen gleich immer Schimpfwörter. Manche sind nicht mehr in der Lage im Internet eine anständige Unterhaltung zu führen. Jedenfalls ist immer gleich ein aggressiver Unterton da.

Und auch das Thema Mobbing gehört dazu. Manche wissen gar nicht, was sie anderen Menschen damit antun. Gerade wenn dann noch jemand eher psychisch labil ist, dann kann das fatale Folgen haben. Ich kenn da auch eine Familie, da wurde der Sohn so gemobbt, dass er sich irgendwann umgebracht hat. 
Vor allem diese Oberflächlichkeit ist heute zum Kotzen. Da werden Kinder gemobbt, weil deren Eltern nicht so viel Geld haben und sich deswegen nicht die teuersten Markenklamotten leisten können oder sich jedesmal das neueste Smartphone kaufen können, sondern eben zu "biligeren Sachen" greifen müssen. Dabei kommt es überhaupt nicht darauf im Leben an, welche Kleidung jemand trägt oder welches Handy er hat. Nein, es kommt darauf an, was ein Mensch in der Birne hat, wie sein Charakter ist, wie sein zwischenmenschliches Verhalten ist. 

Ich weiß, ich hab jetzt arg weit ausgeholt. Ich wollte damit lediglich darstellen, dass es meiner Meinung nach egal ist, welches Geschlecht jemand hat. Egal ob Mann, Frau oder Transsexuell, im Internet wird mittlerweile einfach jeder beleidigt.

Ich surfe jetzt seit Anfang/Mitte der 90er im Internet und Anfangs war das wirklich noch ganz anders. Da war der Ton insgesamt viel freundlicher. Das ist aber immer so. Wenn etwas noch im kleinen Kreise ist, dann ist der Umgang immer besser. Sobald die große Masse kommt, kommen auch viele mit schlechtem Benehmen dazu. Sieht man ja auch bei diversen Computerspielen. Bei Spielen mit kleineren Communitys geht es meist viel freundlicher zu.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Ich stimme das Shasow Man zu. Und es heißt ja nicht, dass die "Täter" nicht auch oft Frauen oder Mädchen sind? Ich denke, gerade bei Facebook, aber auch bei Diensten wie Whats App (zählt das zum Cyber??) mit Gruppenbildung und der Möglichkeit, komprimittierende Fotos zu versenden etc., ist das einfach ein nettes "Lästerinstrument" für viele, was aber weitaus schmerzhafter ist, durch die Möglichkeiten der rasend-schnellen Verbreitung und das Verunglimpfen durch peinliche Bilder oder ähnliches. Das ist doch viel schlimmer als Zettelchen, die in der Klasse die Runde machen.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2015)

ich denke ein Massiver Faktor dürfte auch sein, das viele nicht wirklich realisieren was sie für Arschlöcher sind wenn die da was reinschreiben und dass das entweder ganz weit weg ist oder die nur Online die Fresse aufbekommen


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2015)

Ilinsar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch gar keine Frauen im Internet.


Es gibt... äääh,...F..r....au....was????


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. September 2015)

Ja ich weiß " Never judge a book by it`s cover "

..aber klickt doch mal den UN-Bericht an, lest und seht euch die Damen an...

...schnell wird klar, da wurde ALLES an den gefärbten Haaren herbeigezogen, damit der Bericht noch ein Stück spektalulärer erscheint...

Ein Problem mit schlechtem Verhalten im Internet gibt es, keine Frage. Aber Frauen als gesonderte Opfer-Gruppe herauszustellen ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2015)

Tja in manchen Belangen ist das Internet die offene Form einer geschlossenen Anstalt.


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Frauen als gesonderte Opfer-Gruppe herauszustellen ist schlicht falsch.



Lass das nicht die Feminazis hören.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. September 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Als Opfer von "Cyber-Gewalt" fühle ich mich dann doch eher wenn ich in Street Fighter "PERFEKT" vermöbelt wurde.


Made my day


----------



## AC3 (28. September 2015)

ohhh schon wieder die armen frauen *gähn*
können ja den pc ausmachen und zurück an den herd gehen.


----------



## BiJay (28. September 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du findest da aber auch Berufsopf..... Selbstdarstellerinnen wie Anita Sarkeesian und Zoe Quinn. Daher weiß ich nicht ich nicht wie viel man auf eine solche Studie überhaupt geben kann. Ich bin zwar auch gegen Gewalt gegen Frauen, nur fällt es schwerer das Thema ernst zu nehmen, wenn man die Definition davon immer weiter fasst.


Naja, wenn diese Studie nicht existiert, kann man wohl wirklich nicht viel drauf geben.


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh Mann, hoffentlich sieht er das nicht mehr, wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt.



Hatte er je welche?


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2015)

Thema Raubkopien... ein umstrittenes Wort

Ich beantrage daß die selben Diskussionen bei dem Wort Cyber-Gewalt starten.



> Gewalt: das Einsetzen von *körperlicher Stärke *mit dem Ziel, jmdn. zu etwas zu zwingen, jmdn. zu verletzen; brutales Vorgehen.



Gewalt ist im Internet per Definition nicht möglich.

Außerdem bitte ich jemanden darum diese Leute die das Wort erfunden haben im Namen von dem Wort "Gewalt" wegen Rufmord zu verklagen!


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Außerdem bitte ich jemanden darum diese Leute die das Wort erfunden haben im Namen von dem Wort "Gewalt" wegen *Rufmord* zu verklagen!



grandios!


----------



## BiJay (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gewalt ist im Internet per Definition nicht möglich.


Was ist das für eine komische Definition? Beleidigungen sind verbale Gewalt. Gewalt muss nicht zwingend körperlich sein.


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine komische Definition? Beleidigungen sind verbale Gewalt. Gewalt muss nicht zwingend körperlich sein.



Ich hab in google einfach "gewalt definition" eingegeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dauert nicht mehr lang. Rabowke hat seit seiner Hochzeit ja auch keine Eier mehr.


??? Und ich dachte immer er wäre schon von früh auf ein Kastrat.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Thema Raubkopien... ein umstrittenes Wort
> 
> Ich beantrage daß die selben Diskussionen bei dem Wort Cyber-Gewalt starten.
> 
> ...



Die Definition greift viel zu kurz; psychische Gewalt ist sehr wohl möglich. Ist Dir "Weiße Folter" ein Begriff?
Oder denk an (Cyber-)Mobbing, das schon einige in den Suizid getrieben hat?

Das ist natürlich auch eine Form der Gewalt, imho sogar eine deutlich perfidere.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Definition greift viel zu kurz; psychische Gewalt ist sehr wohl möglich. Ist Dir "Weiße Folter" ein Begriff?
> Oder denk an (Cyber-)Mobbing, das schon einige in den Suizid getrieben hat?
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch eine Form der Gewalt, imho sogar eine deutlich perfidere.


Korrekt. Oder ganz einfach gesagt:
Alles was dem direkten Angriff auf eine Person dient - sei es physisch, psychisch, verbal oder geistig - ist zwangsläufig mit dem Synonym "Gewalt" gleichzusetzen, denn es steckt der einfache Gedanke dahinter Schaden am Gegenüber zu verursachen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Definition greift viel zu kurz; psychische Gewalt ist sehr wohl möglich. Ist Dir "Weiße Folter" ein Begriff?
> Oder denk an (Cyber-)Mobbing, das schon einige in den Suizid getrieben hat?
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch eine Form der Gewalt, imho sogar eine deutlich perfidere.



Eben Diese Sorte hat Leute schon in den Suizid getrieben und kann mindestens genauso schlimme wenn nicht gar schlimmere Auswirkungen als körperliche Gewalt verursachen.


----------



## AC3 (29. September 2015)

die ganzen betroffenen sollen sich schlichtweg verziehen. wo liegt das problem? es zwingt NIEMAND auch nur eine einzige webseite zu besuchen.
facebook? dann lösch doch deinen account.

immer diese hohlen femsen.


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> die ganzen betroffenen sollen sich schlichtweg verziehen. wo liegt das problem? es zwingt NIEMAND auch nur eine einzige webseite zu besuchen.
> facebook? dann lösch doch deinen account.
> 
> immer diese hohlen femsen.



Glückwunsch
um genau solche Männchen geht es in dem Artikel *facepalm*


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> die ganzen betroffenen sollen sich schlichtweg verziehen. wo liegt das problem? es zwingt NIEMAND auch nur eine einzige webseite zu besuchen.
> facebook? dann lösch doch deinen account.
> 
> immer diese hohlen femsen.



Na, diese Aussage ist auch nicht korrekt. Wenn Menschen fertig gemacht werden und nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden, gemobbt werden, dann ist das etwas wo man eingreifen muss. Den Account löschen bringt dir da gar nichts, weil wenn Du dann deinen Account löscht, dann lästern die anderen einfach dort über Dich weiter, verbreiten weiter lügen über Dich. Bei manchen greift das dann in die Schule, ins Arbeitsleben, überall mit ein. Diese Leute haben keine Ruhe mehr. Deswegen wird es für sie wie eine Art Hölle.
Selbst umziehen hilft denen nix mehr, weil wenn sie wissen, wo derjenige dann lebt, dann geht das Ganze wieder weiter. Es ist ein Teufelskreis aus dem manche dann irgendwann nur noch den Selbstmord sehen.
Man darf das nicht mit ein bißchen necken vergleichen, sondern das geht teilweise richtig in die Richtung "Psychoterror".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> die ganzen betroffenen sollen sich schlichtweg verziehen. wo liegt das problem? es zwingt NIEMAND auch nur eine einzige webseite zu besuchen.
> facebook? dann lösch doch deinen account.
> 
> immer diese hohlen femsen.



Ja, vollkommen richtig. Sollen sich doch alle verziehen und den verzogenen Soziopathen und Mobbern das Internet überlassen, dann wird das sicher ein besserer Ort.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

ich weiß nicht.
fragt doch einfach mal in eurem bekanntenkreis rum, wie viele männer und wie viele frauen (die sich auch als solche geoutet haben) schon mal im netz "belästigt" (wo auch immer das anfängt) wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> die ganzen betroffenen sollen sich schlichtweg verziehen. wo liegt das problem? es zwingt NIEMAND auch nur eine einzige webseite zu besuchen.
> facebook? dann lösch doch deinen account.
> 
> immer diese hohlen femsen.



Das Problem ist ja daß das nicht aufs Net beschränkt bleibt aber sich auf dem Weg schneller und größer flashmobartig ausweitet. Der Vorschlag von Dir zeigt mir, daß Du die Problematik 0,0 verstanden hast.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht.
> fragt doch einfach mal in eurem bekanntenkreis rum, wie viele männer und wie viele frauen (die sich auch als solche geoutet haben) schon mal im netz "belästigt" (wo auch immer das anfängt) wurden.



Da würde ich unterscheiden zwischen sexueller Belästigung (betrifft zu 99% Frauen) und Mobbing durch/von Bekannten/Mitschülern etc. wo ich bezüglich einer Verteilung nicht würde wetten wollen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (29. September 2015)

Tja ist weirklich die Frage von was für einer Belästigung wir sprechen. Wenn ich es ganz genau nehme, brauche ich noch CSGO zu starten und im 1on1 verlieren, um das Mobbingopfer des Teams zu werden 

In sachen sexueller Belästigung ist ja ganz klar, dass es in Richtung der Frau wesentlich öfters geschieht als anders herum. Man kann ja in manche Chats oder Foren gar nicht mehr reingucken, weil die meisten sowas von tittenbezogen sind, dass sie jeden anderen mänlichen Anwesenden nur noch als Konkurrenz sehen... Da denke ich mir so wtf, sind wir wieder in der Steinzeit oder was?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da würde ich unterscheiden zwischen sexueller Belästigung (betrifft zu 99% Frauen) und Mobbing durch/von Bekannten/Mitschülern etc. wo ich bezüglich einer Verteilung nicht würde wetten wollen.



deshalb sprach ich ja auch nur von "belästigung".


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab in google einfach "gewalt definition" eingegeben.


Ich schlage eher bei Wikipedia nach:_

"Ein engerer Gewaltbegriff, auch als „materielle Gewalt“ bezeichnet, beschränkt sich auf die zielgerichtete physische Schädigung einer Person. Der weiter gefasste Gewaltbegriff bezeichnet zusätzlich die psychische Gewalt (etwa in Form von Deprivation, emotionaler Vernachlässigung, „Weißer Folter“, verbaler Gewalt, Emotionaler Gewalt) und in seinem weitesten Sinne die „strukturelle Gewalt“. Zudem fällt Vandalismus unter diesen Gewaltbegriff, wenngleich sich die Einwirkung nicht direkt gegen Personen richtet."_


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2015)

Also wwäre der korrekte Begriff "Cyber-Emotionale-Gewalt" und nicht "Cyber-Gewalt" wenn ich das richtig vestehe...


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wäre der korrekte Begriff "Cyber-Emotionale-Gewalt" und nicht "Cyber-Gewalt" wenn ich das richtig vestehe...


Jaaa, laßt uns die Sprache mit noch mehr Begriffen vollkleistern, damit bestenfalls keiner mehr weiß ob es jetzt um "Cyber-Gewalt", "VR-Gewalt", "Emotionale Virtuelle Gewalt", "Wörtlich-Emotionale Gewalt", "Virtuelle Sprachgewalt", "Virtuelle Vergewaltigung", "Emotionaler virtueller Rufmord", "Virtueller Mord" oder was-auch-immer geht.

Und dann laßt uns direkt noch Unterschiede festlegen für Beleidigungen 
- gegen eine Real Life™ Person
- gegen eine Real Life™ Person, aber gegenüber eines Avatars derselben ausgesprochen
- gegen eine Real Life™ Person, aber gegenüber anderen Real Life™ Personen geäußert
- gegen eine Real Life™ Person, aber gegenüber anderen Avataren geäußert
- gegen eine Real Life™ Person, aber gegenüber anderen Avataren geäußert, aber an die dahinter stehenden Real Life™ Personen gerichtet
- gegen einen Avatar - Mit denselben Unterschieden wie oben
und dann das Ganze noch mal geäußert von einer Real Life™ Person, dem Avatar derselben oder als Moderator eines solchen Programms

Warum ständig neue Kategorien erfinden, anstatt das alles einfach unter dem bereits etablierten Begriff "Cyber-Mobbing" oder eben "Cyber-Gewalt" zu behandeln und sich statt mit der Namensgebung mit dem tatsächlichen Problem auseinander zu setzen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Thema Raubkopien... ein umstrittenes Wort
> 
> Ich beantrage daß die selben Diskussionen bei dem Wort Cyber-Gewalt starten.
> 
> ...



Gewalt ist nicht nur körperlicher Natur. Auch psychisch kann Gewalt ausgeübt werden.

Zitat aus dem guten, "alten" Duden:


> Macht, Befugnis, das Recht und die Mittel, über jemanden, etwas zu bestimmen, zu herrschen
> 
> unrechtmäßiges Vorgehen, wodurch jemand zu etwas gezwungen wird
> [gegen jemanden, etwas rücksichtslos angewendete] physische oder psychische Kraft, mit der etwas erreicht wird
> ...


Außerdem hatte ich das Thema vor Kurzem noch in einem Vortrag zum Thema Deeskalation und dort wurde auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass Gewalt nicht nur körperlich erfolgen muss.

Und hier noch die Definition der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung:


> Allg.: G. bezeichnet den Einsatz von physischem oder psychischem Zwang  gegenüber Menschen sowie die physische Einwirkung auf Tiere oder Sachen.
> 
> Soziolog.: G. bedeutet den Einsatz physischer oder psychischer  Mittel, um einer anderen Person gegen ihren Willen a) Schaden zuzufügen,  b) sie dem eigenen Willen zu unterwerfen (sie zu beherrschen) oder c)  der solchermaßen ausgeübten G. durch Gegen-G. zu begegnen.
> 
> Pol.: Mit dem Begriff Staats-G. werden die (legitim angewandten)  Mittel zur Durchsetzung der herrschenden Rechtsordnung bezeichnet. Es  wird zwischen Gebietshoheit (Herrschaftsmacht über ein Gebiet und dort  lebende Menschen) und Personalhoheit (alle Angehörigen dieses Staates)  unterschieden.



Vielleicht wird das nun klarer.


----------



## Orzhov (29. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum ständig neue Kategorien erfinden, anstatt das alles einfach unter dem bereits etablierten Begriff "Cyber-Mobbing" oder eben "Cyber-Gewalt" zu behandeln und sich statt mit der Namensgebung mit dem tatsächlichen Problem auseinander zu setzen?



Dann würdest du ja vom Pfad des blinden Aktionismus und des sinnentleerten Laberns abweichen und wirklich versuchen etwas zu verändern. Das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum ständig neue Kategorien erfinden, anstatt das alles einfach unter dem bereits etablierten Begriff "Cyber-Mobbing" oder eben "Cyber-Gewalt" zu behandeln und sich statt mit der Namensgebung mit dem tatsächlichen Problem auseinander zu setzen?



Aus demselben Grund warum sich die halbe Netzgemeinde über den bereits etablierten Begriff "Raubkopie"mockiert. Ganz einfach 
Ich lege viel Wert auf Stringenz.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. September 2015)

Ich glaub thematisch passt dieses Video ganz gut hier her. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkDZ6SiD0BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich lege viel Wert auf Stringenz.



..und sprichst deshalb von rufmord in diesem kontext.


----------



## Orzhov (29. September 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich glaub thematisch passt dieses Video ganz gut hier her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilf mir mal. Ich hab mir das Video jetzt angeschaut. Dadurch hab ich mich welchen Formen von "virtueller Gewalt" ausgesetzt und heldenhaft überlebt?


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aus demselben Grund warum sich die halbe Netzgemeinde über den bereits etablierten Begriff "Raubkopie"mockiert. Ganz einfach
> Ich lege viel Wert auf Stringenz.


Na dann solltest du eine ähnliche Einstellung zu "Auto" haben - schließlich der Wortteil leitet sich das von "autonom" ab - daher wäre ein Satz wie "Schatz, holst du schon mal das 'von-selbst'?" eine passende "Übersetzung". Stringenter wäre hier die Verwendung der anderen Hälfte von "automobil" gewesen, so wie im "Bat*mobil*". Viel Spaß beim Überzeugen der restlichen deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung der Welt. 

Und beim Eingraben und Begießen von Kindern in einem Kindergarten.


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ..und sprichst deshalb von rufmord in diesem kontext.



Nur zu Recht, wie ich meine. Schau mal, das arme Wort Gewalt KANN sich doch gar nicht wehren, steht es doch nur im Wörterbuch und so


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na dann solltest du eine ähnliche Einstellung zu "Auto" haben - schließlich der Wortteil leitet sich das von "autonom" ab - daher wäre ein Satz wie "Schatz, holst du schon mal das 'von-selbst'?" eine passende "Übersetzung". Stringenter wäre hier die Verwendung der anderen Hälfte von "automobil" gewesen, so wie im "Bat*mobil*". Viel Spaß beim Überzeugen der restlichen deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung der Welt.
> 
> Und beim Eingraben und Begießen von Kindern in einem Kindergarten.



Bring mich nicht auf Ideen, mit den Worten Cybergewalt und Raubkopien geht es mir schon genug auf den Sack wie willkürlich das ganze ist...


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nur zu Recht, wie ich meine. Schau mal, das arme Wort Gewalt KANN sich doch gar nicht wehren, steht es doch nur im Wörterbuch und so



schau dir mal an, was "mord" bedeutet. 
deshalb so lustig, dass du das wort gerade hier verwendest.


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schau dir mal an, was "mord" bedeutet.
> deshalb so lustig, dass du das wort gerade hier verwendest.



ROFL, da habe ich mich ja unwissend selbst übertroffen  Danke


----------

